# 10/19-10/21



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Well tues nite 10/19 I got to in my hunting area about 2ish and on my way in, I kicked up a doe so didnt start out good and when I finally got in the stand. I sat and waited nothing until about 6ish and I had 3 does run by me at about 75 yrds. I pulled out my can call and let out 2 calls and next thing I know is here comes 3 young does hallin ass. They start playing in front of me and all around my stand. Then momma comes in and can't get a shot at her. She then stares at me and starts stomping her feet at me, this goes on for like 10 min. and then she turns and all 4 of them walk away across the field. And then i hit the can call again and 10 min later here comes a buck nose to the ground following the same trail as the doe. he gives me a shot and wham I catch my arm with the string. and miss. He walks out about 35 yrds and stops and looks at me. and goes broad side this time I didnt miss and I watch him until he runs out of site and when I get down and go to follow him NO sign of him anywhere. There was hair on my arrow but no deer or blood just a clear liquid, so I hit him in the lungs, but cant find him. then my luck batteries on my flash lite die. so i run home and get new batteries. and head back but still cant find him. i search until 12 at nite and no luck
10/20- get to my hunting area at 6:15 to for a morning hunt and only see 3 deer -2 does and 1 buck but no shots
10/21 get to my stand around 3ish and see nothing until my way out when i kick up a deer. all i seen was a baby squirrel that wanted to share my stand.


----------



## smalliehunter (Apr 12, 2004)

You are kidding right?   It was good you looked until midnight the night you shot him, but that should have been the first thing you did come the next morning........... sounds like you hunted the next morning.....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Also,clear fluid on your arrow is not indicitave of a lung hit.
A whitetails lungs are full of tiny blood vessels.
If you double lung a deer,you arrow will be very bloody,the same with a heart or liver shot.
Clear fluid comes from body fat,and sometimes from a gut shot.
Were there any stomach contents on the arrow?


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

To add to the reply by Lewis:

Lung shot blood is typically a lighter (almost pink) color of blood. A lot of times it will have bubbles as well from the oxygen contained in the blood. 

I'm not going to go there with anything else; what's done is done.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

the morning after my shot i hunted first lite then began looking again, i didnt give up that easily. and still nothing. im not that type of hunter to just give up, i was pretty pissed off at myself for not finding him, the next day i looked from about 8:30 till 1 in the afternoon. 
no there was nothing on my arrow except for clear liquids and deer hair.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfisherman,

If you looked much at all for the deer I would seriously doubt that the deer was lung shot. If you blew an arrow through the deer and had hit lungs you would find plenty of blood and pretty quickly. I don't have an answer for the clear fluid unless you hit him in the neck area. What color was the hair that was found? Was it long bristles or short?

I know it is very disappointing to stick a deer and not get him. I have been there as well. And anyone who has hunted archery for any length of time has as well. And more gun hunters than we would ever be able to guess have as well. It is an unfortunate thing that happens. It sounds like you put a lot of effort into recovering him. We just try to be more careful the next time and get it all correct.

Good luck to you for the rest of the season.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

the hair was brownish and short bristled, any suggestions on where i could have hit him


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Short bristles could indicate leg hairs. My guess would be that you caught the front leg. The fact that he went out out short way and stopped and looked back and still never left a blood trail is a good sign for him making it. He may be a little gimpy for a while but the does will keep him going. Now what you need to do is move your stand a bit if you want another shot at him. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

last year i shot at my first doe with an x-bow she ran 35 yards and stoped and looked around thinking back i should have put another one in her but i did not she just walked off.............waited till dark looked for the bolt and could not find it walked back to camp and got my buddy and his portable flood light and found the bolt hair and yellow liquid at the time i did not know what that ment but know i know that it means i gut shot her after about 50 yards picked up a drop of blood here and their for about the next 150 yards tracked her till 9pm then lost the trail in some thick stuff after i found a pool of blood where she beded down got some more friends and found the trail again about 400 yards from where i shot her at 12 pm we jumped her and tracked her for another 150 yards and decided to pick up in the morning and marked the last spot of blood i was out at sunrise and tracked it for another 100 yards and lost the trail but i feel i gave it my best shot at finding her i was in the woods that day till 11 am that was sat night before gun season and i looked all week for her the lady next store told me she saw a doe with a limp this summer so i hope that was her and she made it ......................................the year before i shot an 8 point and i knew i hit him followed his tracks in the snow no blood at all for 75 yards then we found 1 drop by a tree he was laying 30 foot from that first drop of blood................i am sure everyone has a story but just try your best to track and find them.....................jim


----------



## dblbrldave (Apr 16, 2004)

That clear liquid is fat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no way you can hit a deer in one or both lungs and get clear liquid. Low brisket or leg hit would be my guess. Use a bright off color fletching and you can easily see where the arrow hits or finding it is easier after a pass through shot. Your deer most probably walked away and is still alive.


----------



## eye4neye (Apr 12, 2004)

the short hairs could be the lower part of the briskety also. it was definately ot a lung shoe. but if you hit the front of the brisket or the leg, then you will get what you got. sorry but unless infection, then i think the deer will last personally, but good luck the rest of the season...take care...tony


----------

